# problème d'activation du mode Hidpi



## Abudah (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je possède un mbp 13 pouces et je cherche à activer le mode hidpi. j'ai effectué toutes les étapes mais je n'y arrive toujours pas.
je ne savais pas dans quelle catégorie poster ce message, ni même s'il y a déjà le même sujet posté, mais il y a besoin de xcode alors voilà...
si quelqu'un a du temps et la solution, merci d'avance


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2012)

oui apprendre l'anglais et tout ira bien


----------



## Abudah (25 Février 2012)

Merci pour ce conseil, mais je comprends très bien l'anglais et de plus, l'article de macgeneration est en français.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée?


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2012)

Abudah a dit:


> Merci pour ce conseil, mais je comprends très bien l'anglais et de plus, l'article de macgeneration et en français.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée?



a croire que non. deuxieme question oui.


----------



## Abudah (25 Février 2012)

à croire que non : pourquoi?
deuxième question oui : quelle est votre solution alors?


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2012)

Abudah a dit:


> à croire que non : pourquoi?
> deuxième question oui : quelle est votre solution alors?



que tu arretes d'etre un idiot de naissance mais c'est juste un reve.


----------



## Abudah (25 Février 2012)

Quel est le but de ces réponses?
ça ne m'aide pas.
Je suis triste de vous faire perdre du temps, mais si vous faites ça de soirée, amusez vous bien.


Si quelqu'un veut m'aider, sachez que j'active le mode à partir de quartz debug, je me déconnecte et quand je me reconnecte le mode s'est désactivé. comment faire? 
Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (25 Février 2012)

tatouille... Je reçois des mails quand tu parles comme ça, un petit effort, merci.


----------



## Kamidh (25 Février 2012)

Ta solution est peut être simplement ici => 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/227742/os-x-10.7.3-perd-son-option-hidpi


----------



## Abudah (25 Février 2012)

Merci pour le lien, bonne soirée


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> tatouille... Je reçois des mails quand tu parles comme ça, un petit effort, merci.



ok je vais faire un effort mais vous les nioubs arretez d'emmerder les modos parce que vous petez plus haut que votre cul , BTW activer hidpi est enfantin quand on sait lire, minimum de recherche, et que l'on est normalement constitué, et surtout c'est un forum (developpement-sur-mac) de devs pas de bras cassés qui viennent te sucer la teub quand ils en ont besoin au lieu de faire un effort intellectuel minime (gros mot de nos jours), mettez moi un invertissement ou un banissement mais ce sont mes convictions, ce n'est pas un forum helpdesk pour blondes a petit sein, en quoi cette question a un quelconque rapport avec le dev, ce n'est pas le departement IT, tu veux une reponse IT, redemarre ton PC,nous on fait dans la bonasse les kilos de trop cela nous interressent pas.


----------



## Kamidh (26 Février 2012)

Ah oui quand même... y a de l'ambiance ici... Depuis quand les forums de MacG sont pour les dev uniquement ? 

Edit : Et meme si il y a une erreur de section, je ne comprend pas "l'agression" sur cette personne qui cherche simplement de l'aide...


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Ah oui quand même... y a de l'ambiance ici... Depuis quand les forums de MacG sont pour les dev uniquement ?
> 
> Edit : Et meme si il y a une erreur de section, je ne comprend pas "l'agression" sur cette personne qui cherche simplement de l'aide...



je suis raciste, c'est le dernier forum de dev qui existe sur macge, le web est devenu une poubelle, pour des raisons de condescendences, du genre tous unis dans l'imbecilité, de plus, le choix du mec est beaucoup plus incidieux que tu ne penses, "oh je suis un peigne cul allons demander aux vaches a lait" jetez moi la premiere pierre...


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Février 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec tatouille dans l'ensemble, la plupart des personnes qui posent de questions ici n'ont même pas pris le temps de faire une simple recherche.

Après si tatouille pouvait faire ses remarques d'une autre façon ça serait bien aussi, mais j'ai perdu tout espoir


----------



## boninmi (26 Février 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec tatouille dans l'ensemble, la plupart des personnes qui posent de questions ici n'ont même pas pris le temps de faire une simple recherche.



C'est vrai. Néanmoins (ça ne concerne pas cette discussion), un certain nombre de personnes débutant la programmation (étudiants ou ... retraités) se tournent vers cette rubrique parce qu'aucune autre ne correspond, alors qu'elle ne s'adresse pas vraiment à eux. D'où une irritation possible des développeurs affirmés, confirmés, chevronnés, professionnels ou essayant de le devenir devant des questions "connes" dans "leur" forum. Un sujet unique destiné à ces personnes qui démarrent, avec une règle du jeu stricte (avoir fait une recherche préalable suffisante par exemple), pourrait régler le problème et permettre d'écarter poliment les indésirables. 



Nyx0uf a dit:


> Après si tatouille pouvait faire ses remarques d'une autre façon ça serait bien aussi, mais j'ai perdu tout espoir



Oui, mais en même temps, il apporte un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes des développeurs.


----------



## drs (26 Février 2012)

n'empêche qu'on peut être développeur, avoir un QI largement supérieur à la normale et se la péter, sans pour autant insulter les gens et les recevoir avec un minimum de courtoisie...
C'est affligeant...

(même si le fond est vrai d'ailleurs)


----------

